
Ask PG: Working with infants - sanj
Feel free to ignore if there is too personal.<p>A few months back we were all congratulating you on the birth of a kid.  It appears that your output (essays, posts, etc) appear to have <i>increased</i> since then!<p>Any suggestions on how to keep productive during those the first few months?<p>I have some fond memories of writing code with a newborn on my lap, but I'd like to stay ahead of the curve this time.
======
run4yourlives
Be advised that this period does not last.

Newborns do sleep a lot, and there is lot's of in between time that a
productive person could exploit, however newborns don't stay newborns for
long.

Unless you are into totally ignoring the child while they are in your
presence, once they start becoming active you'll have a difficult time doing
anything but putting attention on them. As a parent of a 2 year old boy, trust
me.

If I need to work somebody else needs to watch my little one. When I'm the
sole guardian, I don't get a chance to turn the computer on, let alone work.

------
jws
I wrote about 100k lines of C++ with my first daughter sleeping on my
shoulder. When they are at the "sleep alot" age it can work well if you are
willing to synchronize to their schedule. Of course you could put them in the
crib at that time to, but she didn't like it and where is the fun in that.

------
pbhj
Parenthood is inspirational!

First 10-12 months you can expect little mobility (though sometimes crawling
earlier). Next 12 months they're usual able to be interested by mundane things
quite easily, eating an apple could take an hour, that sort of thing; but they
learn to walk and so can get away ... 2years+ they can get into just about
anything and reach most shelves and aren't easily self occupying (though still
having naps so you've some time do stuff). 3+ can sit and do things by
themselves without being too much of a danger - though my lads 3.5 and was
left for 10 mins while his Mum went to the loo and managed to empty every
single toy/game he had into a pile on the floor that took the 3 of us about
45mins to sort out.

Somewhere between 4-5 they usually start school .. I'm hoping I might get some
sleep then.

------
cpr
Well, after 8 kids (now 8 to 25), all homeschooled, and working at home for
the past 20 years, I think the only solution is to get a somewhat secluded
office where you can retreat. (Locked, if necessary.)

(Though having a small child beating on the door and screaming to be let in
can be embarrassing at times when you're on the phone. I don't use the phone
much any more. ;-)

------
spoiledtechie
I plan on being a stay at home dad hopefully if the woman says yes...

